# If You Could Change Your Betta's Color..



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

I know we all love our bettas the way they are but if you could change his/her color What would it be? Well I might be able to do that for you! You give me a picture of your betta and I change his color! For Example:

(PHOTO FROM AQUASTAR71)

Before:









After:









Yes I know not very good but start giving me pictures and I'll start photoshoping away!


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

No one?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hmm... mines a bit difficult...

But, can you make Neon an orange dalmnation? Or, better yet, an orange dalmnation butterfly? If the second request is too hard, then you can do the first.

but, IDK if you can add spots, but it would look cool.


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

are you useing photoshop or what cause there is a supereasy way to do that in photoshop all you have to do is laso it and then go to color hew and change it


----------

